# Cabot Stain vs Olympic Stain



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello. So I visited my local Lowes store today to get a Cabot semi transparent stain in a color of choice. So the paint clerk decides to mix the paint using an Oil Based base Semi Solid. I explained to him that I did not want Semi Solid but Semi Transparent. So the guy goes of telling me that it is the same thing, just the naming. I explained to him that I did not feel comfortable buying something where it says on the can Semi Solid. So he then showed me the Olympic Maxium Stain Brand they carry where they have both gallon cans, Semi Transparent and Semi Solid. Two questions here:
1. Is the Semi Solid base the same as Semi Transparent as explained?
2. How good is the Olympic brand when compared to Cabot?

I am mainly looking for a stain/sealer for my outdoor furniture which is under a covered roof but with direct sunlight during the morning and part of the early afternoon. Any info appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rob_Cali (Aug 9, 2010)

I have had great success with Cabot semi transparent stain. I have 7443 (Cape Cod Gray) Decking Stain and 7400 Clear that I mix together before application. No where on the can that I have does it say solid or transparent. I have also used Olympic and the Cabot seems to hold up better and last longer. Full sun all day long in California and the vertical surfaces are going on 5 years and I have to restain the horizontal every 3 (sometimes 2 in heavy traffic areas). I also had to go to a paint store for the decking stain as the Lowes near me didn't carry it at the the time.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, buy this stuff:

http://www.storm-shield.com/


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Both are big box store brands which tend to be manufactured to hit a price point and not much more. IMHO, I would go to your professional paint store and see what they have available. You'll generally get a higher quality product that tends to be easier to use, lasts longer and looks better than the cheap stuff from the big box stores. I just used some of this: http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_..._coatings/wood_stains_sealers_clear_topcoats/ to do a picnic table and it turned out great.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabot is a better product, but if you want a profesional coatin go with penofin is expensive but worth it. some other less expensive sealers are cupernol or ducks back they work well


----------

